# Measuring Equivalents



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread is for any info you may find on converting different measures. We have friends in both the U.S. and Canada right now and we use different measuring systems. Let's see if we can make things easier for ourselves by finding and posting different convertion charts.







From: Raising A Calf For Beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 24, 2009)

From: weatherwizkids.com


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 24, 2009)

love all the work your doing kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## mully (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the post as the charts are helpful !!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## reinbeau (Jul 30, 2009)

For any of you using Firefox there is a great little extension called Converter that will allow you to highlight any measurement you find on a web page, right click on it, and it'll convert to your units instantly - if you see a cm measurement, it'll convert it to inches, or vice-versa.  Since I'm just too old to 'think' metric, I find this extension invaluable.  You can read about it and install it from this page.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great add on. I'm going to check it out. Thanks reinbeau.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 27, 2011)

Important measurements for me are the following: 

1 mL= 1 cubic centimeter (cc)

5 mL= 1 teaspoon

3 teaspoons= 1 Tablespoon 

32 ounces= 1 quart

4 quarts= 1 gallon


----------



## Ranchhandok (Mar 25, 2013)

It is nice to have these tables. Knowing that I will be dosing correctly.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 14, 2020)

WildRoseBeef said:


> Finally!


I never realized how much i needed these measurements... Its just there hanging on the kitchen wall doing nothing.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 12, 2020)

Farmer Kitty said:


> This thread is for any info you may find on converting different measures. We have friends in both the U.S. and Canada right now and we use different measuring systems. Let's see if we can make things easier for ourselves by finding and posting different convertion charts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanna give you a big big thank you. this is extremely helpful. I made my life easier. again thank you so much.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 13, 2020)

Farmer Kitty said:


> Sounds like a great add on. I'm going to check it out. Thanks reinbeau.


Do you have any measurements for planting crops? when is the best time for harvest?


----------

